# Doggie nicknames...



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

What nicknames do you call your dog? Some of ours are probably pretty weird

Lucy Lu
Lu lu
Lucy juice
Juicey Lucy
Deuce Juicer..Lol, long stupid story

Bailey
Bay Bay
Bailey baby
Baywee
Weebay
I'm sure there will be more to come for her!


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Milo has a list! 
Mymy
Babylove
lolo
Angel face
Little prince
Darling boy
bubbawubbabooboomilo(and yes in 'THAT' silly voice do to babies!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Lucy = Luce or Luce Lou
Jet = Jetty or Jet-ster
Roxy = Rox or Rock-aye :lol:
Zoey = Zoza or Peahead (she has a really small head compaired to her body length and height!)
Layla = Lala or Little Miss Muffit or Foxy (she looks like a fox)


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

So far we don't really have any, but I have called Roxy "Roxy Boxy Foxy Loxy" lol

I like Deuce Juicer! Haha


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Doo doo
doo
dooster
pup
puppy
pupalup
daisydoo

she responds to all


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

brandy, brandafiend
harry, harry barry
tulula, tulip, lula, liplula
they also answer to all


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Pixie is called Pickle or Pix more than pixie 

BILLY is called BINNNGGGGOOOOOOO in that high pitched excited voice and he goes mad for it!

I find myself calling Darcy Teddy more tan Darcy but i'm putting it down to the fact hes new and looks like a bear!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg I am sooooo shouting bingo hahahahahaha two fat ladies hahahaha 88 ahhh I wanna go bingo now


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Omg I am sooooo shouting bingo hahahahahaha two fat ladies hahahaha 88 ahhh I wanna go bingo now


hahahaha thats funny, you wait till you see him, he goes nuts when you call him it!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel --> Laurel Whorel...
Oakley --> Oakley Smish, Smishy, Smish, Camelface
Trigger --> Pigger, Piglet, Trig
Bryco --> Dinky Stinky, Dinkus (hubby's fav), Dinko


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We have a lot and some are really odd.

Duh-ze
Lynn Lynn
Lynnie
Butt
Slut
Buttered Dukes
dukie
buttered slut
slutillion
who
boo
fuzzer
dukie butt
fuzzy butt
baby girl
princess
butt muffin
lo 
bigs
boobs

 We're crazy, lol.

For Lily We have

Mayor 
Lil girl 
Moody
Mooba
duller
dolley
moodha booha
big girl
bhuddist
bhuddist monk
monk
monka monka
chocolate muffin
pretty girl
shorkie

Not as long for Lily!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh they have so many..

Roo - Ruby, Bobo, Bo, (I call her those 3 nicknames more than I do Roo, haha) Rooberry, Sweet Pea, Rutabaga, Nutter Butter, Posey, Bozie, Bodinky, Roozy, Rubyroo, wiggleworm..

Pip - Pipper, Pippy, Pipnation (my friends name for him), Popo, Poppy, Pipster, Piplicious, Pipsqueak, funny boy, my little man...

I also call them both nutter butters and weebles, hehe.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Piplicious is great!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

All right I'll ad the silliest one for Lucy. 
Deuce Juicer two eyes a juicin'.....LMAO, my hubby is a weirdo!! 

nAnd I also say BAY-Lee is a loud sing song voice with all the emphasis on BAY....she goes crazy for that one!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lexie Lou

Lexie Louandra

Lexie Ann

Wessie

Sissy

Minky Dot

Minks

Baby Girl

Chancey

Chancey Bo Fancy

Bubba Chub

Chub Master

Chub Master Flash

Bubba

Monkey Man

Boonsty Bear

Baby G

G

DD (Dinky Doggie)

D Tay

Tater

Tater Chip

Wittle girl

Tweedle D

Tweet

Baby Jadey

Dayda

Big foot (lol)

Ooonsie Tot

Dayda Way

Prissy

Bugsy

I call all of them Chi Wee's and The Wee's. Also, Monkey Rats and **** Rats. I have no clue where all of these came from. :lol:


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutter butters and weebles. lol too cute

Lo: Lozier, Baby girl, Freaka dog

Finn: Finny boy, Finster, Finland, Precious (I think this is his fav, always makes his ears lay flat! )

Dexter: Dex, Dexie boy, Dexie Doo, Dexie Dude, Baby doggie

They all respond to PUPS!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, 
For Bruiser, we wall him Bruisy or Bruiser.

For Maya
She was at first 
Little Mouse (when she was a puppy)
Maya Papaya
Miley


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Winston: win, winnie, winnie pooh, windstone
Lucy: Loose, Lucifer
Leila: Princess Leila, Leela, Pretty princess, mommy's baby, mommy's pretty princess,


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

foggy said:


> Oh gosh they have so many..
> 
> Roo - Ruby, Bobo, Bo, (I call her those 3 nicknames more than I do Roo, haha) Rooberry, Sweet Pea, Rutabaga, Nutter Butter, Posey, Bozie, Bodinky, Roozy, Rubyroo, wiggleworm..
> 
> ...


Rutabaga??! Hahaha. Bodinky LOL!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Rutabaga??! Hahaha. Bodinky LOL!


Yeah, I know, pretty geeky.. but hey it just happens.. it's out of my hands.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, and for the baby puppy I am dog sitting...
Jasper...Jaspy....Houdini...Kangaroo....Roo


Tricia


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My dog Pear does not really have a nickname? we usually call him Pears as for the other two.

Apple Jack:Obviously AJ, and baby (said baaaaaaaaaaaaby yep in the high pitch) he goes nuts for that.
I also call him Babycakes lol, my husband calls him jack sometimes 

Bambi: Bams or my husband calls her bambilito.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie aka cooka man, cook a nooks

Lola aka Lolly, lollipop but mostly Lowly Low

Tillie aka Tiddlywink but I mostly call her Tiddly


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

TLI said:


> Also, Monkey Rats and **** Rats. I have no clue where all of these came from. :lol:


We call ours monkey rats too!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

We call Bella ...bug all the time


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Paula, when I think of Roo, Whinnie the Roo always pops into my head

I call my girls pupperonies sometimes.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

so far teddy is just teddy most of the time but teddy bear is sticking lol


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Haha this is soo funny, ok so for Kenzie...

Kenza-roodles
Kenzie coo coo's
Kenzie Derulo


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Max has the nickname of Pooky - Pookums - Pookers. He is called Pooky most of the time and answers to that more than Max!

Pedro has the nickname of Peders - Peds - Punky. We mostly call him Peders or Peds and when he is being a brat then he's called Punky!

Oh! And that's how I got my screen name on here. I just put both of their nicknames together for Pookypeds!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I call Chico, 'Cheeks" or "Cheekers" ........ he seems to like Cheekers better than Chico ....
my son calls him 'Butterball'...............lol 'cause he is *alittle* stocky......


----------



## dragonsdesyre (May 2, 2010)

Tiki gets called Tiki Tahvey (don't ask me how hubby came up with that), Teekmeister, Princess, Little One, and Kid Rock (I swear she looks like him!).


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

Bean is Bean-Bean, ******, Beanerino, Dawg, Hoover and Beano. Zoey is Baby, Zoey Girl, Babygirl and Zo. Individually they both respond to Stinker and collectively they respond to Puppers, Babies and Wigglebutts.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

dragonsdesyre said:


> Tiki gets called Tiki Tahvey (don't ask me how hubby came up with that),


isn't Riki 'Tiki Tahvey' the name of a character in a kid animated movie?? jungle book or something like that??


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Yea, I think it's a weasle but not from jungle book from maybe fog horn leg horn??


----------



## dragonsdesyre (May 2, 2010)

Actually, thanks for the reminder...it is a short story in 'The Jungle Book' about a mongoose. Hate it when the old timer's kicks in and I forget stuff!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey has only a few nick-names compared to most on here!
I call her,
Chi-Chi
or
Hun-bun
And hubby refuses to call her anything but
PUP-PUP!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*lol Those are all cute!

Shayley -- Shayla Mayla ( May is her middle name), Shaylers, Shayler Mays Sneaky Snoodles, Shay Shay, Shayley Bug, Shayley Wayley

Kizzie -- Krazy Kizzie, Kizzards, Kizzes, Kizzie Wizzie (She got this one from my Uncle Mike, every time she sees him she gets so happy she jumps on him and then pees! lol) Kizzes Fae's (Fae is her middle name) KeyZee, Kizzie Butt

And of course BOTH of them are constantly called MONKEY by me. That's their nick name! =)*


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I usually call Cinder by a few names.

Cin-Cin (the one I use the most!)
Puppy
Pooper
Floppy (when she's tired...haha)


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Dottie - Dottie Pottie, Stinkie, Sugas

Max - Maxers, Doodoo Man, Little Man

Together I call them my "Chi-Peas."


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco

Sweety
Poc a doc
Poc key
Pooker or Pook


----------



## juliabratts (May 15, 2010)

I call my 2 dora and diego from the nickelodeon programs, cos my 2 kids love them lol


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

Minnie Mo
Minz
chica boo


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Prada = Prads, Prada-lada
Versachi = ChiChi, Cheech, Pudgie wudgie
Tifa = Tiffykins, Tiff, Mama, Pooh bear (for her poo eating habit) xD


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> We have a lot and some are really odd.
> 
> Duh-ze
> Lynn Lynn
> ...


Roxy:
Marshmallow Menace
Box
Roxer
Roxer the boxer
Boxed Rox
Pita
pudgy butt

Riley doesn't have any nicknames yet.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Cute!!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila= sugar bear, pretty princess, princessa, mommy's baby.Leila jade.  she comes when i call pretty princess, or princessa. :laughing8:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey:
Zo Zo, Zo Zo Princess, Zoom Zoom Zoey, Zoey Girl, Baby, Rat Rat 

Georgie:
Georgie Peorgie Puddin N Pie, Georgie Porgie, George George

Shellie:
Shellie Bean, Beany Babies, *******, Shellbells


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

SMELLYBUTT....for sure!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

bianca - princess, 
candy- hairy mary, scruff
misty- moo
cosmo hasnt got one yet

my husband has loads but i couldnt put them up!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Big Bigs
Bru Bru and
Pop Pops


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Kiki
Keekoss
Keeks
CheekyKiki
Princess

Gambit
Gambo (I hate this but my sister calls him it and now so does my son! lol)

Hmm I think that's it for him!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia Boo
Boo Girl
Dal
Baby Girl
Boo Boo Boo


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie
Midge
Honey Cakes
monkey
pumpkin
baby
Chi Chi
Sweety Pie
Honey Bunny
Stinker


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

I have some weird ones for Fudge as well 


Fudgeulica
Muppet
Gizmo
Mr Hairybum (he does have a very hairy bum)


----------

